
Countdown to PHP 5.6 EOL - wimgz
https://countdownto.xyz/c/E29A99EFB88F-PHP-56-EOL-jnk59q27
======
kijin
Kudos for raising awareness, but the EOL schedule for a major version of a
popular FOSS programming language doesn't really follow a countdown to the
second.

RHEL 6 (and therefore CentOS 6) is supported until 2020, and it ships with PHP
5.3 by default.

RHEL 7 (and therefore CentOS 7) is supported until 2024, and it ships with PHP
5.4 by default.

Ubuntu 16.04, which ships with PHP 7.0 by default, is supported until 2021.

If a big enough security issue is found, even the PHP development team might
release a fix notwithstanding the EOL date. Or someone else might write a fix
and get it incorporated into the official packages of affected Linux distros.

Of course there's no guarantee that Red Hat and Canonical will be able to fix
all security issues in the old versions they distribute, but you can say the
same about the PHP team, too. Most of us have to trust the package maintainers
of our preferred distros anyway. There's nothing wrong with continuing to use
official packages from your distro instead of upgrading to a newer version
supplied by a third party.

Having said that, no LTS distro ships with PHP 5.6 by default, so if you're on
5.6 you should definitely upgrade/downgrade to a supported version.

------
asplake
Is the text “upgradeyourphp.com” meant to be hyperlinked?

~~~
wimgz
It is now ;)

------
frogeg
This sucks much more than Python 2 EOL imo

If they find a severe zero-day in 5.6 after EOL, that will for sure break the
Internet much more than Kim Kardashian's butt

~~~
alex__c
People learn better when there's pain involved. Let there be much pain, and
people will learn.

